# El Chivo wire wheel cleaner



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

Great product safe on chrome and gold daytons


----------



## fcerda956 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hit me or my boy chivo if need cleaner paypal ready thanx


----------



## 48chevyfleet (Dec 23, 2014)

It works great it's DA bomb!


----------



## Canoga92 (Aug 9, 2017)

Got any left


----------

